# New Concealed Carry Holster Opinions Needed



## justholsterit (Jun 12, 2014)

I would like to get the perspective of the group here. We have developed a holster that clips to the inside of your coat, vest or other garments with inside pockets. We have filed a patent on the product and are currently Patent Pending, but we would like to get a feel for the demand with this product. You can see it by following this link... Just Holster It - Concealed Carry Coat Holsters

It does not clip to your coat but uses powerful magnets to pinch the pocket minimizing wear on your garments.

Would love to hear back from everyone. Keep in mind our holsters are Lifetime warranty.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I noticed this new holster idea in your on-line catalog.
I have the following reservations about the design:

1. Unless the pistol being carried is very small and very lightweight, a holster that is, in effect, cantilevered out as far as where the normal jacket's inner breast pocket is placed will drag-down that side of the jacket, making long-term carry both uncomfortable and easy to spot. Further, I suspect that the jacket itself will require constant adjustment on the wearer's body, during the entire carry period.

2. Any kind of shoulder-holster set-up, which this invention manifestly is, requires a two-hand presentation: One hand stabilizes the holster rig, while the other hand draws the gun. But the only way to stabilize this holster is by grabbing and holding the jacket itself, since the holster is attached inside it. This will not fully stabilize the holster for a quick, sure presentation. Further, shoulder-holster cross-draws force the pistol to sweep some pretty important body parts during the presentation, and thus the system is ill-suited to the novice concealed-carriers to whom this particular rig will mostly appeal.

3. Any pistol which is lightweight enough to be cantilevered out on an inside-breast pocket, is light enough—and probably small enough—to be carried in a pants pocket (in a pocket holster, of course). Carried in a pants pocket, the presentation is much simpler and inherently somewhat safer, and the outfit will be more comfortable and will not need constant attention and adjustment.

I believe that your idea is not a good one. People may buy it, but those who do—and who practice with it—will be disappointed and will not use it


My Credentials:
I spent most of my working life working in leather, and, although I was not specifically a holster maker, I made many good, practical holsters for my customers.
I competed, with modest success, in many IPSC matches, after which I helped found a more-practical shooting discipline that continues to endure today.
I have carried a concealed pistol for about 40 years now, and I have actually had to present it three times (although I've never fired a shot in anger).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bianchi
Blade-Tech
Galco
Safariland 
Crossbreed
DeSantis
Cook Holsters

Here is a link to a few mentioned

Welcome to GHG | Excellent Gun Reviews and More!


----------

